# Oil Pump....30mm vs 36mm gears



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)

At my last track day of the year in 2009 at Watkins Glen I lost a rod bearing on cylinder 1 due to oil starvation mostly because A. No baffle in the pan. B. OEM exhausted suspension causing immense sloshing of oil in the pan.
Time to rebuild this motor and obviously with my oil pan looking like I was panning for metal somewhere in northern cali I am going to replace the oil pump. I know the obvious gain of the 36mm gears being pushing more oil, but is there anything else I should be weary/excited about with this possible upgrade? Pro/Cons anyone?
1.8L 16v stock motor out of a 1988 Scirocco 


_Modified by 88VW16v at 5:27 AM 3-21-2010_


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd like to know as well since mine is turbo charged going in this spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-markeysscirocco


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd like to know as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-markeysscirocco


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd like to know as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-markeysscirocco


----------



## Mr_Rally (May 3, 2003)

It's probably not oil volume that is going to change things. During extended cornering the oil is not making it to the pickup (or the bearings were on their way out). Stick with the factory size gears. Run the windage tray and overfill by 1/2 quart. You've got a bunch of oil suspended in various parts of the engine and not in the pan during high RPM and cornering. Oil cooling will help too.
I've run the VW 8 and 16v engines on numerous race tracks (SCCA IT and ChumpCar). The ChumpCar engine ran 24hrs w/o anything other than the factory windage tray and an additional oil cooler. We ran on a Nascar oval and finished the race with only the addition of 1 qt of oil. This was on a used, but carefully inspected lower end. 
Stick with the basics. These are very durable engines if they are put together correctly. For this reason I don't go near any engine that someone else has been into. An untouched, well kept VW engine is a better value than most rebuilds...


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

Mr_Rally said:


> It's probably not oil volume that is going to change things. During extended cornering the oil is not making it to the pickup (or the bearings were on their way out). Stick with the factory size gears. Run the windage tray and overfill by 1/2 quart. You've got a bunch of oil suspended in various parts of the engine and not in the pan during high RPM and cornering. Oil cooling will help too.
> I've run the VW 8 and 16v engines on numerous race tracks (SCCA IT and ChumpCar). The ChumpCar engine ran 24hrs w/o anything other than the factory windage tray and an additional oil cooler. We ran on a Nascar oval and finished the race with only the addition of 1 qt of oil. This was on a used, but carefully inspected lower end.
> Stick with the basics. These are very durable engines if they are put together correctly. For this reason I don't go near any engine that someone else has been into. An untouched, well kept VW engine is a better value than most rebuilds...


True that. Also didn't the 2.0L ABA use the 36mm gears because of the addition of the squirts with the same volume 5 qts of oil?


----------

